# appalachian trail invitation incubation



## DrAwqward (Dec 15, 2015)

What's good fellow humans. I am planning on hitting the ap trail this springsummer 2016 season, and would love some companions/road (trail, I guess) dawgs.

Currently working 72 hours a week to save up maybe goal wise 2-3k for a possibly 3-4 month adventure. So if you got a little stash it'll be a plus, but I'm not against traveling with someone who doesn't have much. PMA, knowledge of surviving outdoors, musical abilities can suffice as well. Preparation s a plus.

Anyways, I'd like to get this marinating. Let me know if anyone.is.dooown!


----------



## 1lostnate (Dec 15, 2015)

Been wanting to do this for a long time. I'll watch the thread. Was planning on hitting the oil fields this summer to make cash but.... Fuck that.


----------



## DrAwqward (Dec 16, 2015)

1lostnate said:


> Been wanting to do this for a long time. I'll watch the thread. Was planning on hitting the oil fields this summer to make cash but.... Fuck that.


Yea I'm working at a ship yard now. It's a bitch, but I've always traveled with just a pack, a ukulele, and sleeping bag... Never money. As we get closer well see where we all are at


----------



## Chillawhile (Dec 16, 2015)

I hiked the AT this year, I highly recommend the adventure! Such a rewarding trip, I cant speak highly enough about it. Started on Saint Pattys Day (Mar. 17th) at Springer Mtn. Ga. and stood on top of Katahdin in Maine on Oct. 1st. 
Biggest piece of advice I can offer to any prospective AT thru hiker is TAKE YOUR TIME! The trail can be done in 3 months, but theres no point in going so fast. Slow down and enjoy it and you will not regret it.

If anyone has any questions or would like any advice, tips, recommendations etc. feel free to ask! 

Also, there are literally thousands of people who hike this trail every year, so dont worry about meating people or being alone. It's damn near impossible to be alone most of the time. Just go out there and start walking, you will have a gaggle of friends in no time. 

Good luck and Happy Trails!


----------



## DrAwqward (Dec 19, 2015)

Chillawhile said:


> I hiked the AT this year, I highly recommend the adventure! Such a rewarding trip, I cant speak highly enough about it. Started on Saint Pattys Day (Mar. 17th) at Springer Mtn. Ga. and stood on top of Katahdin in Maine on Oct. 1st.
> Biggest piece of advice I can offer to any prospective AT thru hiker is TAKE YOUR TIME! The trail can be done in 3 months, but theres no point in going so fast. Slow down and enjoy it and you will not regret it.
> 
> If anyone has any questions or would like any advice, tips, recommendations etc. feel free to ask!
> ...


That is Awesome mayne! I would love to hear about your wisdom of the trail. 

I slept outside pretty much most of last summer, so got some idea what I'd be getting myself into.

It's just Calling my name. I gotta do it. I'm excited.


----------



## StuckOnRepeat (Dec 28, 2015)

I've also been thinking about doing some of the AT next year. If I was going to do the whole thing I'd probably want to keep it around 5 months. Definitely don't want to make it to Katahdin in October because of weather.


----------



## Chillawhile (Dec 29, 2015)

I climbed Katahdin Oct. 1st. Weather was great for me. It really depends on the year and a bit of luck.

The best advice I can offer is not to start out with restrictions like time... You will learn on the trail that time is measured by totally different standards. Hours and days become irrelevant, towns and states become a unit of measurement. 

It can be done easily in 3-4 months, but trust me when I say you will wish you took longer. 
"It's not about the miles, it's all about the smiles" and "Last one to Katahdin wins" are common phrases you will hear.

I took 6 1/2 months start to finish. But along the way I took more than two months worth of "0 days" (not hiking any miles on trail) from the awesome trail magic that kept me in towns an extra day or three, to side trips into NYC. I took a couple weeks off in a row to work on a homestead in Vermont, and another few days at a greenhouse trimming buds in Maine.

My point being that if I were to have been worrying about a time schedule I may have had to forgo some of the awesome opportunities presented to me. 
I watched it happen to many people along the way, and I watched as countless people burned themselves out and quit. Chances are pretty high that you too will not complete your attempted thru-hike. That's not directed toward anyone in particular, but all aspiring thru-hikers... You will probably quit before you reach mamma K anyways, so don't stress about getting there, at least not until you hit the 100 mile wilderness.


----------



## StuckOnRepeat (Dec 29, 2015)

Any chance you will end up doing the PCT or CDT? I heard PCT is an easier trail to hike terrain wise but the logistics are a bit harder since you have less places to get water from. I hear good things about the John Muir Trail and the path parallel to it, Sierra High Route. They both look majestic as fuck.


----------



## Chillawhile (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm sure I will hike sections of both at some point. I haven't decided if another thru hike is on the cards. The nature is amazing, the challenge is rewarding, the people are fantastic, the whole experience is epic, But... All the walking kinda sucks. Definitely not my favorite method of travel for cross country trips. Not to mention it's a terribly inefficient mode of transport from an economical and financial perspective.


----------



## DrAwqward (Feb 7, 2016)

Hiya guys! Just wanted to mention that this is still a serious consideration concerning what i am actively saving and planning for. Its either the AT this year, or traveling to ashville NC to busk with many major citys on the way.

Anyways, tis getting closer! Heres to a new and beautiful year growing living loving and learning


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Feb 15, 2016)

It would be tempting! I'm heading out to Eastern Europe next week, and will make my way to Turkey, where i'm mulling over walking the Lycian Way. But i'll likely be back in Canada for tree planting in May so i'm not so sure. There are so many long treks out there that it's hard to choose! 

Be sure to let us know how things go, though. Eventually i'll get to it.


----------

